# JOYCE



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

how did your tests go are you feeling ok saw your name at the bottom of the screen. Hope you are feeling ok thinking of you.Cindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Tests went fine. No problems now just tired.The doc found a polyp(just like you) and removed it, and he also said there was some stomach irritation and took a biopsy. Now have to wait for the results. When do you find out your results? My appt. isn't for 2 weeks. Mon. the 29th.I felt your thoughts with me, Thanks  Take Care, I'm gonna rest some more.Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Joyce,See your done. I go tomorrow for my results at 4:45pm so I will leave work early.I'm glad they removed the polyp I'm sure its benign lets keep that in both our prayers. Hopefully, the stomach irritation is something you can just take meds to fix.well hang in togetherhugsCindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy,Had a rough night last night with alot of gas and some D. It's tough to pass gas when you have D. Did a dose of benefiber and some pepcid and a Vicodin and finally got some sleep.Feel better today, just tired. I'm glad I'm not working. Hope the D doesn't come back again this evening.How were the results of your biopsy? Anxious to hear. Sorry I haven't been on the computer.Good thoughts to you on your results.Take CareJoyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Joyce,I go today for my results at 4:45pm. I nervous but I think everything must be ok or they would have called me you know how they love to get you into the office for the co-pay thing.Gosh I'm sorry you had the D problem. I have been lucky I haven't had any D since the procedure I don't know if its related to the Gavescon he prescribed or the polyp that was on my colon so I'm anxious for the appointment. I will let you know tonight how it went.Cindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy,Sorry about that. I misread your post and I thought you went to the doc yesterday. I guess I'm still high. I'm sure your tests will be good or like you said they would have called.I wish I didn't have to wait until the 26th. The doc wanted to give it 2 weeks, not sure why. He said to make sure the biopsy results were in. I didn't think it took that long. His wife had a baby on sat. maybe he's taking some time off to spend with his baby.I have alot of tummy rumblings and bowel stuff going on today. You're lucky you feel ok.Let me know how you're tests go. Tummy is calling gotta run.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Joyce,Good news for me. I saw my doctor today and he said, my polyp was very very small and benign and all other biopsy's were normal. He gave me some samples of some stuff if the IBS D acts up and more of the Questron that really seems to help ask your doctor about Questran. He says I have IBS no celiac disease which he was concerned about since I have Graves Disease I guess Celiac disease in another autoimmune disorder I will have to look it up.The bad news is for both of us now that they found polyps even if benign which I'm sure yours will be if they only found 1 and didn't make a big deal out of it when you were at the hospital.We must go back every 4 years for another Colonoscopy that is my Gastro's recommendation so I was not thrilled to say the least but I will do it if it will save myself from preventing cancer in the future. I'm sure your Gastro will tell you this as well.Mostly good news overall and hey the Colonoscopy was a breeze after prep so next time it will be like a piece of cake!Cindy relieved and blessedpraying your tests come back well and I'm sure they will they just love to keep you waiting for that co-pay. Trust me if it was major they would be calling you ASAP.hugs


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Joyce,I just looked up celiac disease to see what it was and here is the definition:celiac disease (Also called celiac sprue or gluten sensitive enteropathy.) - a sensitivity to gluten, a wheat protein. Individuals with this disease must avoid gluten-containing grains, which include all forms of wheat, oats, barley, and rye.So it sounds as if one had this disease you would have to change your diet dramatically. This can cause major D problems but I don't have it so chances are you don't only like 1 in 1000 people have it its very rare so don't worry I just wanted to let you know its simple diet changes if you did have it but I highly doubt it.Cindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Cindy, Good to hear your test results were negative. I'm certain my polyp will be too. I'm worried about the stomach biopsy.I didn't know you have Graves Disease. Does that cause some D? Do they have your thyroid under control. I'm not real sure of what graves disease does or the symtoms.My IBS is C and D. I'm either real constipated or have diarreah. Usually one or the other, hardley ever "normal". That's why most meds don't work for me. The ones for C make me D and visa versa. What is Questron for? Is it an antispasmotic or anti diarreahal of some sort?I thought Benefiber was helping a little, until the colonoscopy and now I have D. Maybe my intestines are just reacting from the prep and the procedure. I heard of other people on this board having some D afterward. It seems a little better tonight.I guess now I just wait. So long as I don't hear anything from my Doc before the 26th, everything should be fine.I'm so glad you were there during this whole thing. Thanks







It made it easier.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Joyce,Try not to stress too much about the stomach biopsy if it was very serious I think they would have mentioned it after surgery. You may just have to take nexium or something do you get a lot of heartburn?Yes, I have Graves Disease and my thyroid is under control and yes it can cause IBS D and C itï¿½s a thyroid disorder in fact the Mediboard has a link when you go to the main page of the Mediboard just click on Graves Disease/Thyroid disorders. Its hyperthyroidism you may not have this itï¿½s very rare but itï¿½s worth checking your thyroid at your annual physical now that youï¿½re close to age 50 the onset is usually between 25 and 44. You most likely donï¿½t have it you would have sweating and heart palpitations and so on donï¿½t worry to much about that right now I donï¿½t think you have those symptoms. Questron is to help the bile acids digest better to make your stool thicker to help with not having IBS D and it seems to be working knock on wood!!Yes Iï¿½m happy and glad we can support each other through this. Hang in there everything will work out just finecindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Cindy, I do get alot of heartburn, and take pepcid, because the prescription meds give me headaches.My doc has tried several of those. Previcid, aciphex, and such.I am worried because he did mention the stomach irritation, and wasn't sure what it was from.But I am trying not to worry.I'm just gonna wait and see. I actually feel alot better tonight. Hoping the D is gone tomorrow morning. Haven't had any since about 2 this afternoon.Tomorrow I will investigate the mediboard on Graves Disease. My thyroid has been checked and I don't have that problem. Sorry that you do, but it's good that they can control that.I will talk to you soon.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Joyce,Try not to stress out to much over your stomach right now I know its hard but perhaps its just a small ulcer that can be treated easily these days. I'm sure they would call you before 2 weeks goes by if it is major so try not to worry. I think you will be just fine I really do. The Questron is helping me and I haven't had ONE D attack since before the colonoscopy so I'm wondering if this was due to the polyp or the new medication my gastro gave me. He also prescribed Librax but I'm not sure if I will take that just yet well see how I do then I may add the Librax if necessary. Its suppose to stop the spasms in the colon after D attacks but so far no D attacks so I'm praying that it was the polyp that was causing me all this grief and now life can get back to normal we shall see!hugs and thinking of youcindy


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Cindy, I sent you a PM. Did you get it? It's a good way to communcate privately.I've tried Librax and several other antispasmotics. Librax makes me drowsey, but it might work for you. Everyone reacts different to meds. Most of the antispasmotics cause me to have more abdominal pains, and nausea. If you're not having any trouble though, then I'd suggest you wait to see if you need it.I'm trying not to worry too much about my test results. I am having D issues since the tests. Hope it settles down again.







Glad you're doing good. There's always hope.Take Care,Joyce  P.S. You can access the private message by clicking my profile at the top of the page.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Joyce,Yes I replied to your PM sounds good. I plan to wait on filling the Librax until needed.Hope you are feeling better today.Cindy


----------

